# anyone in northern ireland ??



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

anyone live near or in armagh,northern ireland ?????
could really do with acutally playing my red corsairs or um's never met anyone since i moved here though


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah im from dundalk co louth
where in armagh u from?


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

armagh city, callanbridge


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm from Bangor if you know where that is lol
not long from Belfast.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in N Belfast and game in the gw there if it's any help; Im new to NI myself and are not sure how far armagh is from belfast lol


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm from Enniskillen, as is SpacedCadet.

There's a few others on the boards from the Belfast area and I know of a group of gamers in Ballymena too. Best bet is to stick your head into the GW in belfast. Its where I met a load of folks.


----------



## MasterKoper (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm from Enniskillen if anyone would be interested in playing add me on skype for more details


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

MasterKoper said:


> I'm from Enniskillen if anyone would be interested in playing add me on skype for more details


You still interested in a couple of games?


----------



## MasterKoper (Jan 19, 2014)

*Yes *

Yes i'm still interested. My name is mikolaj dawidowski . you can find me on facebook or you can use that to find me on skype.


----------

